# DO you eat chinese food? what do you order if you have ibs?



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

i love chinese food. it seems as though whatever chinese food i eat, i get a tummy ache, and have to make a run to the bathroom. what types of dishes do you order? please let me know. thanks


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

The only chinese I can safely eat is boiled or steamed rice, with nothing else in or on it.


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi asian girl,I'm a chinese and yup, maybe I've gotten used to our type of food, so I generally don't have much problem with it. My advice is to go for the boiled ones, plain and safe. Boiled stuff can be really tasty too. I don't know what type of chinese food you eat though, but if you wanna know more you could PM me... I'll give you more details if u want.


----------



## Lexi_Con (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi Asian girl,I love Chinese food, and I eat it at least once a week.If you saw my reply to your question about Subway food it says that I go to a no MSG Chinese restaurant.I also order takeout from there.I love Ginger Beef, and I eat lots of steamed white rice with it. I also like wonton soup, and they make a great hot and sour soup. I like their egg rolls, and I think they make the best breaded shrimp in town.I do eat stir-fried veggies, but try not to eat a lot of gas-producing veggies like broccoli and cauliflower.I think the key for me is that they don't use MSG.Take care . . . from Lexi.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

HiI love chinese food. I can eat boiled rice, with stir fried veg or Chicken & sweetcorn soup. I occasionally have sweet & sour but it does bother my stomach and give my cramps/pain.I usually try and cook my own as i am ok with Soy Sauce, Ginger and Sesame oil.Hope this helps alittle but I am afraid that we are all different when it comes to our IBS.


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

hi therei do love asian foods. i found that veitnamese is much more friendly with the rice noodles and spring rolls. i am a vegetarian, so my menu is already limited. but the general rules to not have an attack off asian food are 1) nothing friend 2) eat with a ton of steamed rice first as it stabilizes the gut 3) no msg 4) low fat (which should always be a rule for all foods) and 5)if you do eat meat try fish or chicken instead of red meat or pork. you might also want to ch go to www.eatingforibs.com she has some great recipes for asian foods, especially in her book.if you drink hot tea, i know many places serve jasmine or green tea. try and see if it is black tea (bad) or herbal (good). sometimes i even bring my own tea bags with peppermint or some other tummy happy blend.good luck!amy


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

chinese food rocks, even if it gives me problems. i always just get rice and chicken anything and im usually fine.


----------

